# 3rd South East meet Sunday 10th February



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Sunday 10th February*

Ok guys thought it was about time we had another meet.

Plan this time is to meet at Pease Pottage Services at 11.00am for a coffee

Then I thought we would go for a short drive ending up at The Star at Rusper at 12.15 for lunch.

So who is up for it this time?

Cheers

Trev

Route for Sunday










*Attending*

ttrev21
Brendanb86
Mullum
Mike46
enzo2013
denTTed
MichaelAC
Rich196
DrrnCour
AdamG
Kazinak
CastorAcer
Sussexbythesea
RedrocketTT
Mondo
Chrissy101
E3 YOB
Saleena41

Kent Crew
Ian222
Jamie-V6


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm in  Quite a few new guys on here from Crawley area so be good to see some new faces


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Trev and thanks for initiating a meet, hopefully the turnout will be better than last time :-/ and more importantly, that the "meet curse" doesn't get me again ! (£135 alternator voltage regulator plus labour !)
Anyway, does it have to be the Star in Rusper again ? Would be nice to mix up the locations a bit, perhaps somewhere a bit further south this time ?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

£135 for a volt regulator plus labour?! Jesus


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Not too far south if you change it as I am planning on coming.


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Should be up for this providing I'm not too hungover from my 21st! :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mike46 said:


> Should be up for this providing I'm not too hungover from my 21st! :lol:


Pffftt, you definitely should not be fit to drive for 24 hours after a 21st celebration! :lol:


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Haha! I'm spreading it over 2 weekends as my birthdays midweek! :lol:

If not I'll get Rich to bring me in that commoners 1 series... :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> £135 for a volt regulator plus labour?! Jesus


Bought the vreg myself off eBay for £25, garage said they'd check if it was the alternator (I insisted it was going to be the vreg) and after saying it had been a nightmare, charged me £90 - so my mistake, £115 inc labour.


----------



## enzo2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds like a plan! I'll strick it my calendar.

Thanks for the nod, Brendan. 8)


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Should be ok, as you know trev I have nothing better to do, pending having enough money to fuel the car.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

Sounds good to me, I'll be there!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice one guys this is growing nicely.....


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Come on Trev I'm a given, get me on that list! If this snow does not stop[ i will need a lift via quattro, anyone..... someone...... hahaha.

Or ill just drift on down and pray!


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

Just sold the TT, you guys won't pick on me if I bring the Bmw will you? Lol


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nope I'm bringing mine, kaz might bring his. I call it an evasion!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just don't park next to our TT's, you'll ruin the lineup :wink:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i'll try to come aswell


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm there.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Rich196 said:


> Nope I'm bringing mine, kaz might bring his. I call it an evasion!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


Evasion? Are you avoiding us? Or was that invasion?

Love you rich zxxxxx


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

denTTed said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope I'm bringing mine, kaz might bring his. I call it an evasion!
> ...


im going with auto correct on that one!!! but yeh invasion.

Love you tooooo  Bromance <3


----------



## enzo2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Brendanb86 said:


> Just don't park next to our TT's, you'll ruin the lineup :wink:


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll be there...


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

CastorAcer said:


> I'll be there...


Nice one Rob I was begining to wonder if you had got my email or not


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> CastorAcer said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there...
> ...


I just went round and PM'd everyone that I could remember being local. Harassment is the key!!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Just remembered the place I was thinking about, but I think its probably too far south for some people. Bramber. Thought Id mention it anyway though as its a nice little spot. Someone might be interested. :idea:

http://goo.gl/maps/V3j1v

There's a little carpark and a few pubs with food, Bramber Castle etc.


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

mullum said:


> Just remembered the place I was thinking about, but I think its probably too far south for some people. Bramber. Thought Id mention it anyway though as its a nice little spot. Someone might be interested. :idea:
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/V3j1v
> 
> There's a little carpark and a few pubs with food, Bramber Castle etc.


Depending on the route it's a nice drive down to there. Probably a bit far though....


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rich196 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > CastorAcer said:
> ...


Well done Rich you are good at that... 

What we will do at this meet is discuss other areas we can explore for the next one, so we get to mix it up a bit this year.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Rich196 said:


> I just went round and PM'd everyone that I could remember being local. Harassment is the key!!


Thanks for the PM Rich  
Just needed to check some stuff to make sure I'm free......yep I can do it :!: 8)

Count me in please.
Peter


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

sussexbythesea said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > I just went round and PM'd everyone that I could remember being local. Harassment is the key!!
> ...


Well done Peter 

Right guys route for Sunday is posted up


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Add me to list  coming along with guys from Kent


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Trev

It's been a while since i've been to a meet, so please add me to the list.
it would be good to see you again.

Regards

David


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

redrocketTT said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> It's been a while since i've been to a meet, so please add me to the list.
> it would be good to see you again.
> ...


Wahaay the mighty redrocketTT returns, welcome back to the fold mate it will be good to catch up.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

redrocketTT said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> It's been a while since i've been to a meet, so please add me to the list.
> it would be good to see you again.
> ...


ha funny you should appear I saw a red Mk1 the other day in Horsham and said to Deb (the pita) that looks like redrockets car...


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

F*&k it; count me in.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

cool... added to list 8)


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi trev,
Any chance you could add another!
i am working 5am till 10 15 am but can catch up if thats ok.
Or is it boys only.....


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

chrissy101 said:


> Hi trev,
> Any chance you could add another!
> i am working 5am till 10 15 am but can catch up if thats ok.
> Or is it boys only.....


I'll be there with my girly car, so you won't be alone 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

chrissy101 said:


> Hi trev,
> Any chance you could add another!
> i am working 5am till 10 15 am but can catch up if thats ok.
> Or is it boys only.....


Hi Chrissy

You are very welcome to join us and don`t worry you wont be the only lady there.
I will PM you my mobile so you are able to contact me on the day.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

kazinak said:


> I'll be there with my girly car, so you won't be alone


If we're lucky Rich might bring the Fiat 500!! :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike46 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there with my girly car, so you won't be alone
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mike46 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there with my girly car, so you won't be alone
> ...


Ill bring the BMW  no worries there! haha

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> Ill bring the BMW  no worries there! haha
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk HD


Unless it starts snowing...


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

bm's much better in the snow :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, if you like panel damage. :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

kazinak said:


> bm's much better in the snow :lol:


Amazing picture! :lol:


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

It's all a myth BMW's in the snow, if you can drive and take it careful it's all Gravey.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Whats the sat nav for the services?


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Brendanb86 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > bm's much better in the snow :lol:
> ...


What happened next? Answers on a postcard please................ :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

MichaelAC said:


> What happened next? Answers on a postcard please................ :lol:


Nothing happened,

]

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll be there also guys but might be in the other VAG rather than the TT.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> I'll be there also guys but might be in the other VAG rather than the TT.


Nice one mate! Looks like a good turn out!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Holy crap we are gonna need a bigger pub at this rate... :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Whats the sat nav for the services?


This should help Ian,

http://www.motorwayservices.info/pease_ ... vices_m23/


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one geez.


----------



## enzo2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

ttrev21 said:


> Holy crap we are gonna need a bigger pub at this rate... :lol:


  I'm prob just up for a natter at PP, drive then off. Family commitments etc.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> Holy crap we are gonna need a bigger pub at this rate... :lol:


we'll see .. forecast is for heavy rain ...
Last time it was sunny and only a third turned up.


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, I would like to tag along if you'll have me. 

Sal


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Saleena41 said:


> Hi everyone, I would like to tag along if you'll have me.
> 
> Sal


No Probs Sal, added to the list.


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

I might have to duck out of this unforunately. I've got a stag do tomorrow night and a skype interview I can't miss at 1PM. Plus my new wheels are experiencing wheel wobble due to the incorrect length bolts which hopefully will get sorted but not 100%.

Have fun!!


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Trev
Searching through my cupboards, i found my walkie talkie we used back on the 2010 trip.
Hopefully it still works! Might be useful to keep the long line of TT's together!

Regards
redrockeTT


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

redrocketTT said:


> Hi Trev
> Searching through my cupboards, i found my walkie talkie we used back on the 2010 trip.
> Hopefully it still works! Might be useful to keep the long line of TT's together!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have just voted yourself in as tail end Charlie mate.... :lol: .....so no change there then...


----------



## enzo2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

This still on? If so, I need to get the Poles at Wiltshires on the Balcombe Road to give it a once over tomorrow morning. Too bloody cold for me to do it... £5 very well spent. 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Guys fingers crossed might be able to make it...Im in east sussex so where is the cruise meeting up down this way? 

Ok scrap that just done my homework... Pease pottage cottage it is..  Is it for Beemers or TT's? :wink:

Damien


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

See you at the services, D. And chums.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Guys fingers crossed might be able to make it...Im in east sussex so where is the cruise meeting up down this way?
> 
> Ok scrap that just done my homework... Pease pottage cottage it is..  Is it for Beemers or TT's? :wink:
> 
> Damien


Whey be good to see you! A meet you can make!

Also John wont make it, he has a family occasion! He apologises!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enzo2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Lookin' good!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: (open and click on "Sun") [smiley=bigcry.gif]

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2652053

tbh fellas... if it is as poxy as it looks it may be & with my crap rear tyres and a kitchen I'm halfway through painting, I'm gonna bail.


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Got some bits to do in the morning so will probably tag along to the cruise as you pass through Cowfold as your practically going past my house


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

enzo2013 said:


> This still on? If so, I need to get the Poles at Wiltshires on the Balcombe Road to give it a once over tomorrow morning. Too bloody cold for me to do it... £5 very well spent. 8)


It`s still on........just had the Poles do mine today


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

With the weather forecast as it is going to give it a miss fellas but enjoy.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> With the weather forecast as it is going to give it a miss fellas but enjoy.


Man up you have Quattro!!!! Warp factor 15!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enzo2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

ttrev21 said:


> It`s still on........just had the Poles do mine today


  8) OK. Maybe I'll get a bit of sugar soaping done early doors and pop up. 8)


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

enzo2013 said:


> This still on? If so, I need to get the Poles at Wiltshires on the Balcombe Road to give it a once over tomorrow morning. Too bloody cold for me to do it... £5 very well spent. 8)


This the one at the flower shop, I use that one all the time!


----------



## enzo2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

DrrnCour said:


> This the one at the flower shop, I use that one all the time!


Yup. Thats the one. 8) About a quarter mile from me.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

enzo2013 said:


> DrrnCour said:
> 
> 
> > This the one at the flower shop, I use that one all the time!
> ...


Same here, we must be neighbours..


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm Horley end, just before the little roundabout.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

See u guys there.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

enzo2013 said:


> DrrnCour said:
> 
> 
> > This the one at the flower shop, I use that one all the time!
> ...


No poles there, only Albanians, I live next to it 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> enzo2013 said:
> 
> 
> > DrrnCour said:
> ...


Likewise live about 1/4 mile away. Always get my cars washed there. Nice guys, into their cars too.

Shame I cannot make this, only just seen this and looking after my 16 month son today as other half working.

Will keep a look out for the next one.

Enjoy everyone.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Good meet! Nice to see everyone! I'll upload my couple of photos later!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great meet guys and gals.

Well done to everybody for braving the weather, and good to see some new faces.

Next one will be in April in glorious sunshine :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, I dunno; I quite enjoyed watching Rich slide his beemer around that roundabout.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Good event, really enjoyable 8)

Superb selection of TT''s and others of course :wink:

Thank All :!: 
Peter


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great fun as always, shame about the weather. Next time, can we ban those 'orrible BMW thingys? Letting the side down :wink:


----------



## enzo2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

I only made it to Pease Pottage to briefly say "Hi". Met Ian, Trev, Brendan and the fella with the light blue V6 (sorry, didn't get your name). Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.

Deeply impressive turn out given the weather. 8)


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great to see a few more tts shame about the weather,
Have now put some faces to names
Good result on the rugby.....


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Indeed. Cian Healey's lucky he wasn't yellow-carded at least. :evil:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Come on Trev where's the Pics?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> Come on Trev where's the Pics?


errrm.....over to you Rich.....


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi guys! great turn out, i manged some great photos at the services and pub which ill put up when i finish work!!! shame the weather was so bad other wise i would of grabed some nice shots on the dual carrage!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, here's a couple of hastily-taken BB pics:


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Trev

Tail gunner reporting in 8)

Thanks for organising the meet. Pity about the weather, but nice to meet some new people.

Thanks to Rob for waiting for me in his RS,while my Mk 1 tried to keep up :lol:

Regards

David


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Well done Trev...Was really great to meet you all. And was fun driving down in convoy...Sorry i had to leave early..Unfortunately i had obligations.. Would be really nice to do it again on a beautiful summers morning..Then we can spend some outside time with our cars.. Was Really nice to see Ian's famous gorgeous black beast in the metal, and Brendan's car, with the new rear windscreen spoiler, that looks great on the car..

And i know i shouldn't say but Kaz and Rich's beemers looked awesome too... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

redrocketTT said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> Tail gunner reporting in 8)
> 
> ...


No worries - it was an enjoyable if tricky drive down some of those roads.

Many thanks Trev for an enjoyable meet - this time it was only a sheep and not a whole cow!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

As I said earlier great to see everyone! Here are my pic's




























Nice to see you can appreciate some nice BMW's also boy's. Oh and dont worry about the rain mondo, I can get it skipping about in the dry too!!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Come on Rich be honest you lost control fella, my mate said it looked good though.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: The truth is out...! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> ......Was Really nice to see Ian's famous gorgeous black beast in the metal, and Brendan's car, with the new rear windscreen spoiler, that looks great on the car..
> 
> Damien.


Agreed on that Damien, had the pleasure of following Ian's 'beast' on the lanes to the pub, such presence on the road 8)

His was the first I'd seen with a rear window spoiler and a great addition to Brendan's too [smiley=dude.gif]

Peter


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

sussexbythesea said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > ......Was Really nice to see Ian's famous gorgeous black beast in the metal, and Brendan's car, with the new rear windscreen spoiler, that looks great on the car..
> ...


Thanks guys.


----------



## enzo2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

sussexbythesea said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > ......Was Really nice to see Ian's famous gorgeous black beast in the metal, and Brendan's car, with the new rear windscreen spoiler, that looks great on the car..
> ...


Have to agree with these two... Ian's car looked meaner than a junk yard dog (as the Yanks would say) 8)


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

ian222 said:


> sussexbythesea said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


No pressure on the new wheels Ian... :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ha yeah.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a few :wink:


----------



## enzo2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Jamie-V6 said:


> Just a few :wink:


Jamie...last photo, is that me chatting to Ian and his mate at the end? Woo Hoo.... I've made into cyber world. 8)

Edit: stupid black hat...yup, thats me!


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

enzo2013 said:


> Jamie-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a few :wink:
> ...


HAHA yes pal i think it is, i did grab some shots on the drive but they didnt come out well due to rain ect... there was a perfect photo shot when we came up to a junction turning right onto the dual carraige way, i was near the rear when everyone pelted it and kicked myself for not having the camera out!!!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah, it was _you _I left behind. :wink:


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Mondo said:


> Ah, it was _you _I left behind. :wink:


most likely


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Seem to remember we did a bit of swapping back & forth just after that right turn onto the dual carriageway. Then I followed Brendan and the Cambermobile to The Star.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

As a lot if us southeasterners are here now I'd like to mention a "new remote key group buy for the south/southeast"

viewtopic.php?t=317528


----------

